# tablet touch screen not working



## jlm778 (Jan 22, 2013)

I also got a MID M729 Android Tablet for Christmas. The touch pad is not working suddenly. Have tried restarting, etc. What do I do?.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I started your own thread for you here.

No touch pad came with the tablet, right? What is the brand/model and how does it connect?

Just for my curiosity--why are you using a touch pad instead of just using the touch screen?


----------



## jlm778 (Jan 22, 2013)

I meant to put touch screen. It is a M729 android tablet.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, I edited the thread title. If it's under warranty I'd go that route, but maybe somebody else will have an idea of something to try.


----------

